# Yoga, Alexander Technique, Relaxation Techniques for Singers



## Dylan (May 14, 2013)

Please list any sort of yoga, alexander technique, or relaxation videos that you find helpful in developing the body for singing. It would be extremely helpful if there are any free websites/youtube references or even podcasts. I have found a few free yoga podcasts, although they tend to focus on the spiritual elements of yoga or are too advanced for beginners. Thank you!


----------

